# My dog ate a seashell!



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

My 11-month old golden ate a seashell today -- a scallop shell a bit bigger than a quarter, no rough edges. (Previously, he has chomped on a few shells and then dropped them, but this one went right down apparently.)
Will he be OK? Do we need to do something? Will it eventually dissolve or pass through? Advice / experience appreciated!
Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I would ask the vet.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Trip to the VET!! Immediately. While it could pass--the jagged edges could do harm.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If he just swallowed a small bivalve shell I wouldn't worry about it- but if he chomped it first I would. They are made of a calcereous mineralized material, and should dissolve. But any jagged edges could do damage. So since you don't know if he swallowed whole or not, I think it would be prudent to get him checked out. It'll show on radiographs just like a bone would. How do you know how big it was, and that he ate only one? 
About 20 years ago I did a series of freshwater bivalve (yes, my interest area- I am weird-love my bivalves) experiments with the TN aquarium/TWRA several of which had to do with water quality and the shell itself, which is excreted from the animal living within. It took almost 2 weeks for one to begin to dissolve in straight white vinegar. And I'm assuming your dog's shell was salt water, not fresh, which could make for it being a longer process, he'd poop it out long before it would dissolve in either case.


----------



## Lindabenaim (10 mo ago)

Practically_Human said:


> My 11-month old golden ate a seashell today -- a scallop shell a bit bigger than a quarter, no rough edges. (Previously, he has chomped on a few shells and then dropped them, but this one went right down apparently.)
> Will he be OK? Do we need to do something? Will it eventually dissolve or pass through? Advice / experience appreciated!
> Merry Christmas to All!


Hi, I had the same situation with my 13 years old golden Retriever. I want to know if you have any kind of problems with yours ? Thanks 🙏🏻


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

This is a 7 yr old thread.....you might not get a response.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

7 years later.... my dog is fine! He had no ill effects from eating the shell, and he hasn't tried to eat any shells for a long time. That was a puppy trait that he has outgrown. Best wishes.


----------

